# lysis intranasal synechia



## AnneCline

I billed for lysis of intranasal synechia under endoscopic guidance with CPTs 30560 and 31231 and I received a denial for the 30560 stating inclusive.  Not sure if I billed this correctly.  Should I have billed only one CPT for this (possibly 31237 ?)or should I be putting a 59 modifier on the 30560???  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## terry4162

You should be using code 31237 to report this service.


----------

